# Riyadh University for Female expat



## jyurong (Jul 7, 2011)

I have accepted a position in Riyadh Saudi Arabia and would like to bring my wife with me (I have the option of a married status contract). She needs to take a few university courses to meet the pre-reqs for medical school and I would like to know if anyone knows of a University in Riyadh that that accepts female expats where she can take: Organic Chemistry, Microbiology and Human Anatomy and physio. It would be a huge PLUS if the school has an agreement with a US based school so the credit can be awarded from there. 

Thanks, 

-J


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Goodluck with organic chemistry  I HATE that class and subject  

think this site might be helpful it looks like 

http://colleges.ksu.edu.sa/CollegeofScinces/Pages/sdsd33.aspx


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

Based on what I heard when there (94-02)I dont think it will be easy - classes will be free for citizens, and there is probably no payment mechanism for expats to get tuition there. Primary and secondary school for expat children is all done in specially set up schools, where you pay for everything - there is a British School, and a French school that I know of , for children of expats only. I doubt that these woul go high enough for what you indicate your wife needs/wants.
jrp


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

you would need to check for "american universities" unless your wife speaks fluent arabic. and most of those do not offer pre-med/med programs.
List of universities and colleges in Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## marinejen (Aug 19, 2011)

*Good Luck*

Good luck to you!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

You should have her check out:

Princess Noura bint Abdulrahman University in Riyadh (you'll see it when you drive from the airport to the city)
King Saud University
with the city of Riyadh. Both have those types of programs and I'm pretty sure they use English as a teaching method for these programs.

Realistically, if she wanted the "best" med/pre-med school in Saudi, she should check out King Abdulaziz University (KAU) in Jeddah. They have an EXCELLENT medical program where the language of instruction is in English. In addition, there are highly educated female staff and if she takes a position in a lab on campus, there is a mixed gender work environment - and women are allowed to wear lab-based attire. 

if you need any contacts at these universities, please PM me.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Miss Maha (Jun 8, 2010)

Check the website and search for americans university


----------



## biofena (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello,itcs not easy for expats to join university here but not impossible so you've to try..

PNU in Riyadh,new campus on airport road (on your right hand side when driving from the airport to downtown.
King Saud uni.

King Saud Uni for Health sciences (under construction)
AKA KSUHS

In Jeddah check King Abdullah uni in Thuwal. (KAUST)
And Dublin uni

Good luck


----------



## pleasehelp7 (Feb 25, 2012)

> "You should have her check out:
> 
> Princess Noura bint Abdulrahman University in Riyadh (you'll see it when you drive from the airport to the city)
> King Saud University
> with the city of Riyadh. Both have those types of programs and I'm pretty sure they use English as a teaching method for these programs."


@ md000: do you know more about PSU?????


----------

